# Need to upgrade



## JackalR (29/10/14)

Hi guys,

Been vapeing away with itaste mvp for a while now and recently got the nautilus mini pro and am very happy with it. A friend of mine said that the nautilus works best with 15w so I'm limited as the mvp max wattage is 11w. So I've decided that I want to build a mech or something similar so I can use the full potential of the nautilus. 

Any suggestions on what I can get. Also wont using 15w damage the 1.9 ohm coil that the nautilus uses? 

Any advice and help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

You could try the wildly popular iStick. VapeClub just got a batch in, see here:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-20-w-by-eleaf-now-available.5738/page-4#post-137540

It's a 20W device and apparently has great battery life...oh, and it's cheap too (only R600)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JackalR (29/10/14)

Thanks man. And the higher wattage won't damage the nautilus coil


----------



## Natheer Mallick (29/10/14)

The best advice I can give you is to save up, and buy not only a decent mod, but an rba as well. You're never gonna enjoy the real potential of a higher wattage mod with a nautilus. Rather get a Kayfun or a Russian and a strong mod to compliment it

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mike (29/10/14)

Not everyone is interested in building their own coils etc. The iStick will work great for what you've asked for @JackalR. If you crank the wattage too high, you'll get a burning taste or dry hits (You'll know em when you get em...) not to mention you will go through juice faster, but hey, more power = more juice = more flavour = more vapour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

As @Natheer Mallick said, it is best to use higher power with a RBA/RDA (and homemade coil)....but the advantage of a variable device is that you can change power to suit whatever tank/coil you use. That's part of the fun, playing around and finding out how different power settings and coil resistances perform, both in vapor production and flavour.


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

JackalR said:


> Thanks man. And the higher wattage won't damage the nautilus coil


No, as others have stated above - you will immediately taste if you go too high. The iStick electronics are such that on higher resistance coils it gives you better access to the lower range of power and on lower resistance coils you get to go higher up in the high range of power, but lose access to the lower range. Thus, my recommendation is to go for the 1.6 ohm nautilus coils, which will help prevent accidental damage to the coil. Talking about these coils: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ucts/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils-1-6-ohm-5-pack
The 1.6 ohm coils will let you have, on the iStick, a power range from 6W up to 18W, which should be ample.
A 1.8 ohm coil will, on the iStick, let you have a power range from 4W up to 16W, but not higher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

if you run your 1.9ohm coil on a mech mod, you'll only be running it at 9.28watts

best would be like @Mike said, if you get an electronic mod, pump up that watts till you get a burnt taste, then crank it down a notch.

on the other hand, get some lower ohm coils like @Andre suggested


----------



## JackalR (1/11/14)

Well seeing as I know next to nothing about what mod and rba makes a great combos but not bank breaking expensive


----------



## Natheer Mallick (1/11/14)

Well if you do decide to go RBA, it's actually quite simple. It's not really so much the device, as it is the build you put on it. I've got a Big Buddha, and in total, I've put about 4 different builds on it. The first was pretty average, almost disappointing. The second and third were simply k@k. And the one I have now gives a decent balance of flavour and cloud production. So its all up to you and how you decide to configure your builds. I would however recommend the Kayfun or Russian, as they are very popular, and I am yet to here of someone who doesn't like it. Also, for me personally, I'd rather have a tank, than to have to keep dripping. Having said that, I went and bought an Atty v3 this morning purely for some cloud blowing fun lol


----------

